# April 25th KC's on the Creek Tournament



## McMonster (Jun 9, 2009)

KCâ€™s Annual Spring Fling Fishing Tournament​ *Presented by Capt. Markâ€™s Seafood & Bastrop Marina*​ *Saturday April 25, 2015*​ Tournament Headquarters and Weigh Station: Bastrop Marina​ *Fishing Begins: **Saturday, April 25 at 12:01 AM*
*Fishing Ends: **Saturday, April 25 at 4:00 PM*
*Weigh-in: 2:00 â€" 4:00 PM at Tournament Headquarters*
*Entry $40 per person ($30 Competition Entry Fee + $10 Donation Benefiting Ringside Partners of Brazoria County). Register at KCâ€™s on the Creek, Bastrop Marina, Capt. Markâ€™s Seafood, or Rosscoâ€™s Outdoors*

*Prizes: **100% payout from entry fees 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place (50%, 30%, 20%)** Entry fee receipts divided equally between - Redfish, Trout, & Flounder*
*Non-Category Pay Outs (Does Not Count As A Prize Category Win)**:*
*Redfish Most Spots â€" $100 (Sponsored by Kenny Chaney)*
*Largest Hardhead â€" $100 (Sponsored by Kenny Chaney)*
*Largest Sheepshead - $100 (Sponsored to be named)*
*Largest Gafftop - $100 (Sponsored Cody Hayes)*
*Heaviest Two (2) Flounder Stringer - $100 (Sponsored by Capt. Mark)*
Â· *Rod & Reel Only â€" no gigged flounder*
Â· *No contestant may win more than one place in each prize category*
Â· *Slot redfish only*
Â· *ALL TEXAS PARKS & WILDLIFE RULES AND REGULATIONS APPLY VIOLATION OF ANY RULE WILL RESULT IN DISQUALIFICATION. *
Â· *ALL WEIGHMASTER DECISIONS ARE FINAL*

*Tournament Director: **Gerald Shelton*
*Ringside Partners: Joe Geer 979-319-6449*

*Ringside Raffle *​ *Tickets $5 each or 5 for $20*​ *Need not be present to win*​ *Winners will be drawn Apr. 25 2014 at KCâ€™s Spring Fling Fishing Tournament awards ceremony at Bastrop Marina*​ ​ *MOSSBERG 12 GAUGE MODEL 500*​ *CHARLES DALY 12 GAUGE FIELD HUNTER*​ *$200 VISA GIFT CARD*​ *DISC COOKER AND BURNER*​ *BUBBA BLADE FILLET KNIFE*​ ​ *Ringside Partners is a 501(c)3 non-profit organization*​ *We do various fundraisers throughout the year to promote Brazoria County Youth in agriculture.*​ *For more info or to make a donation go to*​ * www.ringsidepartners.org*​ *Or call Joe Geer 979-319-6449*​ *Keith Mullins 979-665-5349*​ *Greg Kresta 979-665-6258*​ ​


----------



## McMonster (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tourney*

Looks like the weather is going to be nice this weekend!! Please come out and help support a great cause.


----------

